# Questions about Ballon Molly's



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*Hey, I was thinking about getting 2 balloon molly's... What size tank to they require? What temperature do they prefer? What is best to feed them? If they breed what should be done with the fry? 

Thanks in advanced!
*


----------



## fishgalore144 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, I have had tons of balloon belly mollies and I have bred 4 batches of them. They should be in at least a 10 gallon tank and they prefere temperatures around 72-82° F. It is the best to feed them fresh spinach, zucchini, peas and lettuce. Live blood worms, glass worms, brine shrimp and tubifex worms. Frozen vegetable diet, daphnia, plankton, beef heart, brine shrimp, glass worms and blood worms. Flake and freeze dried foods also accepted. But I feed them all flake food and some frozen blood worms and they were fine and lived for a while! And with the fry do you mean if they breed? Because if they breed the parents have to be taken away from the fry because the parents will eat the fry. And you can feed them the fry powder or crushed fish flakes crushed really small. I hope that anwsers your questions if you have any more please ask, I am pretty good about balloon bellies.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks soooo much!


----------



## Rip (Dec 24, 2010)

fishgalore144 said:


> It is the best to feed them fresh spinach, zucchini, peas and lettuce.


i'm interested in feeding my fish these vegetables. do they have to be prepared any special way before they are fed to the fish?


----------



## fishgalore144 (Mar 14, 2011)

Rip said:


> i'm interested in feeding my fish these vegetables. do they have to be prepared any special way before they are fed to the fish?


Well it depends on the vegetable with zucchini you can slice them up and boil them in hot water until they are soft. But wait for it to cool off. And with peas you can boil them as well and the fish will eat them right up. Most the the vegetables you need to boil and wait for it to cool but, some have special ways but really most are just boiled and very beneficial for fish. And you can find more about what types of vegetables your fish likes online.


----------



## bailey0789 (May 15, 2010)

I think Baloon Mollys are very sociable, curious, whatever towards us. I always put my hand in the tank and they will come up to me and let me play with them. I think maybe this interaction domesticates them and I have no problem with the parents eating the fry. What I see is the parents protecting the fry. Today I saw one of the adults leading a bunch of the bigger fry all around the tank like she was teaching them or something like that.


----------



## bailey0789 (May 15, 2010)

Also, there is nothing cooler than letting your hand sit at the top of the tank and ALL the somewhat bigger fry will come up and swim between your fingers and maybe even nibble on you a little. SO COOL.


----------



## fishgalore144 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well when my one fish gave birth to around 50 fry I think she tried to eat only like one or two and she didn't succed. Most of the fry are in almost a small clear "shell" that they pop out of you can see the little clear ball "shell" when we emptied the birthing tank. Some of them took a little bit to pop out of their "shell" as well. One almost got emptied out with the rest of the tank thank goodness it popped out I have no idea the science behind this clear shell and yes when we put our fry eventually in our big tank with its mom they followed their mom around. and yeah it is so cool when all the fry come up and try to nibble on your hand!!:-D


----------

